# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  dreaming of old houses

## nina

Last night I had a dream that took place in my old house.  This is so strange because I haven't lived there in like 10 years but still I am always having dreams about it.  I should have recognized this as a dream sign but didn't, oh well.  

I remember reading posts that this has been other peoples dream sign as well, and I am just wondering why you guys think we dream of being back in old places after we have been gone for so long?

----------


## Andromeda

i think it could be becuase something reminded you subconsiously of your past experiences relating to where you used to live. (in waking life) - your brain maybe felt the need to think in more depth about this because there is something about your past experiences that you need to confirm or sort out in your mind? maybe you feel coonfused as to why things changed? or maybe you are glad things changed and you dreamed you back in order to prepare yourself for something bad which you think may happen...  i hope you fine the answer...   :smiley:

----------


## BirdMan

yea same with me!  I just moved to florida from michigan and I really miss it there.  So since I moved about 90% of my dreams have had something to do with either my old house or people I used to know who still live there.  Its kind of fun though cus Its almost like I get to visit all my friends every night.   
rock on!

----------


## nina

Actually I think the reason I dream about living back in my old house is fear or insecurity.  My old house was pretty small and my new house is amazing so in my dream its like somehow my family lost all their money and had to move back into that little house. Strange. Definitely has to stem from insecurities with money and fear of losing everything I have.

----------


## Andromeda

yeah.. it makes sense. just listen to what your dreams tell you - if it's a dream about not wanting to lose what you have, let the dream teach you how not to.    :smiley:

----------

